# Must be an Idiot - How do I search forums?



## Bohemian Ear Spoon (Jul 1, 2008)

OK, so call me an idiot whatever, I don't see a search function.  I am trying to see if a player is exploiting the 3E spell "Mage Hand" by making it make attacks with his staff and I cant find the search function!!!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll direct you to this announcement: http://www.enworld.org/forum/announcement.php?f=35&a=82


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 1, 2008)

You must be a paying Community Supporter to unlock the Search function here. It's a resource hog, so it's disabled for non-supporter accounts.


----------



## The Little Raven (Jul 1, 2008)

You have to be a community supporter to get the Search function.

ZOMG MICRO-TRANSACTIONS!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 1, 2008)

Bohemian Ear Spoon said:


> OK, so call me an idiot whatever, I don't see a search function.  I am trying to see if a player is exploiting the 3E spell "Mage Hand" by making it make attacks with his staff and I cant find the search function!!!




You might be an idiot, but it's more likely you don't have a Community Supporter account. It could be both, but I tend to think it's (mostly) the latter. 



Mourn said:


> You have to be a community supporter to get the Search function.
> 
> ZOMG MICRO-TRANSACTIONS!




Nah, it would be a micro transaction if every search costs some money.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 1, 2008)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm dirt poor, so although I love EN World, I'm not a community supporter.

However, you can make searches on EN World through Google, like this:

Type in:

site:enworld.org searchstring

So:

site:enworld.org mage hand

Would pop up a bunch of old forum threads containing it, only from EN World.

Works with all other sites as well, but it is particularly nifty for forum searches imo.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 4, 2008)

ParagonofVirtue said:


> site:enworld.org mage hand



Or if you want to narrow it down a little:

site:enworld.org "mage hand"


----------



## xmanii (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm really surprised no one has made a search engine for enworld.org, I'm sure it can't be that hard


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a search engine, but it's a community supporter feature.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 4, 2008)

Once people start to use it more intensively, the tag cloud could also help you find stuff later on...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## xmanii (Jul 5, 2008)

I meant like one for Firefox (top right corner)


----------

